# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Synovitis

## mookie

Heb 19 februari een kijkoperatie in de schouder gehad. Ze hebben mijn slijmbeurs weggehaald en ik bleek een lichte synovitis te hebben.
Nu ben ik er nog steeds niet echt achter wat dat is. Is er iemand die een soortgelijke operatie met klachten heeft gehad? 
Groeit slijmbeurs weer aan, en wat zijn de kansen dat dit weer terug keert.
Ik heb trouwens ook heel veel last in mijn onderarm. Op de overgang van bovenarm naar onderarm.
Wie oh wie kan mij wat meer info verstrekken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo mookie,

Vervelend dat je zoveel last hebt en met onbeantwoorde vragen zit  :Frown: 
Ik vond de volgende informatie; 
*Synovitis*
Wat?
Synovitis is een ontsteking van het gewrichtsvlies. Door het ontsteken van dit gewrichtsvlies gaat het meestal ook zwellen. Meestal kom synovitis voor ter hoogte van de knie. Kan ook voorkomen in heup, schouder, enkel, elleboog, hand of voet.
Wie?
Synovitis komt vaak voor bij mensen die één of andere reumatische aandoening hebben.
Oorzaak?
De oorzaak van de ontsteking is tot nog toe ongekend.
Symptomen? Signalen? Klachten?
* Pijn ter hoogte van het ontstoken gewricht
* Warm aanvoelende huid
* Zwelling van het gewricht
Behandeling?
Een doeltreffende behandeling voor de ziekte is er tot nog toe niet. Men kan de klachten opvangen aan de hand van pijnstillers en ontstekingsremmers. In sommige gevallen kan ook kinésitherapie voorgeschreven worden. 
_(Bron; gezondheidshoekje.com)_

Ik kon helaas nergens vinden wat de kans is dat de slijmbeurs terugkomt, bij overbelasting van het gebied kan de slijmbeurs terug komen en er is ook een chronische variant. Wel staan er tips om een herhaling te voorkomen en meer informatie in het artikel over slijmbeursontsteking; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ght=slijmbeurs 
Misschien dat de last van de onderarm door de slijmbeurs komt? Of is dit een nieuw symptoom? Als het teveel pijn doet zou ik toch even langs de huisarts gaan!
Veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## mookie

Hoi Luuss,
Superbedankt voor het vinden van de informatie. Maak me wel wat zorgen over het reumatische gedeelte. Woensdag ga ik naar de fysio. Zal hem ook vragen wat kinésitherapie is. Over 6 weken terug naar de ortho dus hopelijk gaat het dan beter.
Zit nu al sinds september thuis met deze arm.
Nogmaals bedankt.
groetjes
Mookie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Mookie,

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile:  Ik wou dat ik meer informatie kon vinden en geven...
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je je zorgen maakt over het reumatische gedeelte! 
Kinésitherapie is het Belgische woord voor wat wij Nederlanders Fysiotherapie noemen (_bron; taaladvies.net_). 
Vervelend dat je al zolang met je arm zit! Heeft fysio wel wat geholpen of ben je daar nog niet zo lang mee bezig?
Hopelijk als je naar de ortho gaat dat het dan grotendeels over is!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## mookie

woensdag naar fysio. kan me vast meer vertellen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hopelijk krijg je woensdag van de fysiotherapeut de antwoorden en kan hij/zij je verder helpen om de pijn te verlichten!
Heel veel sterkte!
Zou je willen laten weten hoe het afloopt?

----------


## mookie

moet veel oefeningen doen. voornamelijk wat lichte oefeningen voor schouder. trekken aan elastiek etc. denkt dat het 3 maanden duurt voordat alles weer ok is. lang hoor!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey mookie,

Ja revalidatie duurt vaak langer dan je hoopt/wilt  :Frown: 
Moet je die oefeningen alleen 1x per week bij de fysio doen of heb je ook oefeningen meegekregen die je thuis zou kunnen doen?
Ik hoop dat je na een paar keer verbetering merkt en dat het na die 3 maand weer ok is!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------

